# Desire Design Cut Squonk



## Anvil (8/5/18)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this mod before. Single 18650/21700 squonk. Looks nice imho.

Jai Haze review: (his main issue is that he thinks it's uncomfortable to vape unless you're left-handed, but I vape lefty so it's a pro for me)



So what are your thoughts? So far I have only seen the "Project Sub-Ohm" edition available from VaporDNA, but the Desire site shows a "standard" edition in various colours as well: http://www.desiredesign.com/index.php/product/show/id/49.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft (8/5/18)

Looks a lot like their Rage squonker.


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/5/18)

Wonder if we will get it available locally


----------



## Anvil (8/5/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Wonder if we will get it available locally


I'm tempted to just pull the trigger and get one from VaporDNA. This looks like everything I'm looking for at the moment: decent quality (can't speak for the chip though), regulated, and 21700 capability, all at a decent price point.


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/5/18)

Anvil said:


> I'm tempted to just pull the trigger and get one from VaporDNA. This looks like everything I'm looking for at the moment: decent quality (can't speak for the chip though), regulated, and 21700 capability, all at a decent price point.


it does look good. i have a anita on the way. If that doesnt work out definetly will try for this. it does look smaller but also has more width so might not be as pocket friendly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/5/18)

Anvil said:


> I'm tempted to just pull the trigger and get one from VaporDNA. This looks like everything I'm looking for at the moment: decent quality (can't speak for the chip though), regulated, and 21700 capability, all at a decent price point.




Looks like many more on the way. Im more interested in finding the smallest 21700 reg squonker. The pulse would have been it had it been able to do 21700 , not just 20700.

There is also this on the way . http://www.3fvape.com/mod-kit/22766...w-1-x-18650-20700-21700-6ml.html#.WvFqDIiFPIU

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil (8/5/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Looks like many more on the way. Im more interested in finding the smallest 21700 reg squonker. The pulse would have been it had it been able to do 21700 , not just 20700.
> 
> There is also this on the way . http://www.3fvape.com/mod-kit/22766...w-1-x-18650-20700-21700-6ml.html#.WvFqDIiFPIU
> 
> View attachment 131318


I haven't seen this one yet, thanks. I did see that Nikola have the Niagara 200w dual 18650 though, but I'm also just looking for a nice regulated single 21700. I was initially keen for the aluminium body version Anita, then with the delays and everything my eyes went wondering as usual and I stumbled on the Desire. Decisions decisions...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/5/18)

Anvil said:


> I haven't seen this one yet, thanks. I did see that Nikola have the Niagara 200w dual 18650 though, but I'm also just looking for a nice regulated single 21700. I was initially keen for the aluminium body version Anita, then with the delays and everything my eyes went wondering as usual and I stumbled on the Desire. Decisions decisions...


Yeah i ordered the allimunium one. Will let you know how that one is. However the anita measures at 92mm height 30mm width... whereas the Nikola measures at 83mm height and 26mm width... Pretty much the size of the pulse 80W but can do 21700. I would probably wait on that one over the cut squonk. Definitely going to purchase it when it comes out month end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (8/5/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Yeah i ordered the allimunium one. Will let you know how that one is. However the anita measures at 92mm height 30mm width... whereas the Nikola measures at 83mm height and 26mm width... Pretty much the size of the pulse 80W but can do 21700. I would probably wait on that one over the cut squonk. Definitely going to purchase it when it comes out month end.


I won't lie I was disappointed to find the Pulse could only do 20700 not 21... Bit of an oversight in my opinion. That Nikola 100w does sound like a nice alternative, but I don't know, the design of the Cut just looks like something quirky and different. Seeing as though you have the Anita coming I'll order the Cut and we can compare notes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/5/18)

Anvil said:


> I won't lie I was disappointed to find the Pulse could only do 20700 not 21... Bit of an oversight in my opinion. That Nikola 100w does sound like a nice alternative, but I don't know, the design of the Cut just looks like something quirky and different. Seeing as though you have the Anita coming I'll order the Cut and we can compare notes.


great idea. would be nice to have a list of all the regulated 21700s squonks in 1 thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/5/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Anvil (8/5/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> View attachment 131409
> View attachment 131410
> View attachment 131411
> View attachment 131412
> ...


Thanks for the list, most appreciated! The one out of all of them I am most keen to see/try when it launches is the last one (HCigar Aurora for those curious). The rest all have their pros and cons which is why they weren't first on my want list, but there are definitely some contenders there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (14/5/18)

For anyone interested, the Cut arrived this morning courtesy of DHL.

First impressions so far are very good. Been hitting it for an hour or so. It has a decent amount of features (the curve function took a while to figure out how to use, but so far the best function for me so far), and it is VERY comfy to hold. Hits nicely, and the 108w really feels like 108w. The bottle is nice and squishy, but I have very little experience with squonks so take that as a newbie's perspective. And last, I use mainly dual batt mods so for me it's very pocket friendly (see pics compared to Paranormal).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/5/18)

wow that was super quick. where did you order it from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (14/5/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> wow that was super quick. where did you order it from?


Ordered direct from VaporDNA on tuesday with DHL international shipping. Amazed at how quick it arrived as well. Was already in JHB on friday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

